
Top 3 problems 50 founders faced when scaling - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/top-3-problems-50-entrepreneurs-faced-scaling-startups/?utm_source=Read+More&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=readmore-posts
======
dash0und
" 1) Building a talented and motivated team 2) Getting initial validation and
traction 3) Executing fast "

What else is there to do than that? These 3 things seem to be sufficiently
generalized to encompass almost everything...

